# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Faye Windass

## Brucie

Coronation Street is set to broadcast a controversial storyline with soap wild child Faye Windass getting pregnant at just 12 years old, according to reports.

The Sun says that Faye will become the youngest mum in the history of both Corrie and EastEnders when the plot airs later this year.

Faye, played by 13-year-old Ellie Leach, has been a regular on the ITV soap since 2011 and viewers have previously seen her stealing a handbag and returning home from a party drunk.

A Corrie source was quoted as saying: "This is bound to be a controversial storyline but the programme has a history of handling difficult subject matters in a sensitive and considerate way."

According to The Sun, only Channel 4 show Hollyoaks has featured a 12-year-old mum - Amber Sharpe who gave birth to Bella in 2010.

Corrie's Sarah-Louise Platt had a baby at 13 in a storyline on the soap 14 years ago, while EastEnders' young mums include Cindy Williams who is pregnant at 15 .

----------

swmc66 (19-06-2014)

----------


## lizann

reports on line that she becomes pregnant

----------


## Katy

> Coronation Street is set to broadcast a controversial storyline with soap wild child Faye Windass getting pregnant at just 12 years old, according to reports.
> 
> The Sun says that Faye will become the youngest mum in the history of both Corrie and EastEnders when the plot airs later this year.
> 
> Faye, played by 13-year-old Ellie Leach, has been a regular on the ITV soap since 2011 and viewers have previously seen her stealing a handbag and returning home from a party drunk.
> 
> A Corrie source was quoted as saying: "This is bound to be a controversial storyline but the programme has a history of handling difficult subject matters in a sensitive and considerate way."
> 
> According to The Sun, only Channel 4 show Hollyoaks has featured a 12-year-old mum - Amber Sharpe who gave birth to Bella in 2010.
> ...


Yawn! Why! Yet another teenage mum, I have a feeling it could ruin the character!

----------

flappinfanny (20-06-2014)

----------


## Katy

> Coronation Street is set to broadcast a controversial storyline with soap wild child Faye Windass getting pregnant at just 12 years old, according to reports.
> 
> The Sun says that Faye will become the youngest mum in the history of both Corrie and EastEnders when the plot airs later this year.
> 
> Faye, played by 13-year-old Ellie Leach, has been a regular on the ITV soap since 2011 and viewers have previously seen her stealing a handbag and returning home from a party drunk.
> 
> A Corrie source was quoted as saying: "This is bound to be a controversial storyline but the programme has a history of handling difficult subject matters in a sensitive and considerate way."
> 
> According to The Sun, only Channel 4 show Hollyoaks has featured a 12-year-old mum - Amber Sharpe who gave birth to Bella in 2010.
> ...


Yawn! Why! Yet another teenage mum, I have a feeling it could ruin the character!

----------

Ruffed_lemur (20-06-2014)

----------


## flappinfanny

> Yawn! Why! Yet another teenage mum, I have a feeling it could ruin the character!


stuart (the hat ) blackburn.  PATHETIC!

----------


## tammyy2j

Whom ever she has sex with it, it is rape as she is underage

----------

lizann (21-06-2014), moonstorm (20-06-2014), Perdita (20-06-2014), Ruffed_lemur (20-06-2014)

----------


## Katy

> Whom ever she has sex with it, it is rape as she is underage


 Yet this is always forgotton about!

I really think this could be a disaster  :Ponder:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Whom ever she has sex with it, it is rape as she is underage


Yes, and I hope they go into this.  Particularly after all the controversy about it in the news recently.  

Still think it's a rubbish storyline though!  Amazing to think what this young girl has gone through after being adopted.  Would she still be in this family if it were real life?

----------


## mariba

> Yes, and I hope they go into this.  Particularly after all the controversy about it in the news recently.  
> 
> Still think it's a rubbish storyline though!  Amazing to think what this young girl has gone through after being adopted.  Would she still be in this family if it were real life?


I've always liked Faye and our 11 yr old daughter(who's slowly becoming another soap fan) really likes Faye(and Belle in Emmerdale). BUT-if they are writing a storyline like this to Faye I don't want her to see it. I have to stop watching Corrie as she's watching with me. I do hope-IF they go that way-that at least they would write it very difficult..yes, rape(terrible to wish something like that),and abortion route..as lots of young girls are watching and otherwise thinking that it's easy to have a baby.
As if Anna and Owen hasn't had enough problems??!
And there's nothing new in this storyline: Sarah Platt..and recently nearly everyone on the street has had unwanted pregnancies!

----------

Brucie (20-06-2014)

----------


## mariba

> Yes, and I hope they go into this.  Particularly after all the controversy about it in the news recently.  
> 
> Still think it's a rubbish storyline though!  Amazing to think what this young girl has gone through after being adopted.  Would she still be in this family if it were real life?


I've always liked Faye and our 11 yr old daughter(who's slowly becoming another soap fan) really likes Faye(and Belle in Emmerdale). BUT-if they are writing a storyline like this to Faye I don't want her to see it. I have to stop watching Corrie as she's watching with me. I do hope-IF they go that way-that at least they would write it very difficult..yes, rape(terrible to wish something like that),and abortion route..as lots of young girls are watching and otherwise thinking that it's easy to have a baby.
As if Anna and Owen hasn't had enough problems??!
And there's nothing new in this storyline: Sarah Platt..and recently nearly everyone on the street has had unwanted pregnancies!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I've always liked Faye and our 11 yr old daughter(who's slowly becoming another soap fan) really likes Faye(and Belle in Emmerdale). BUT-if they are writing a storyline like this to Faye I don't want her to see it. I have to stop watching Corrie as she's watching with me. I do hope-IF they go that way-that at least they would write it very difficult..yes, rape(terrible to wish something like that),and abortion route..as lots of young girls are watching and otherwise thinking that it's easy to have a baby.
> As if Anna and Owen hasn't had enough problems??!
> And there's nothing new in this storyline: Sarah Platt..and recently nearly everyone on the street has had unwanted pregnancies!


I do hope they don't go on the abortion route.  So many times over and over again that is thought of.  As soon as anyone is pregnant!  Surely it shouldn't be taken so lightly?

----------


## swmc66

I think they will abort. Gail let Sarah make her own mind up in the end but doubt if Anna, Owen and Tim will let faye have that option. Faye probably wont want to have the baby as well as her upbringing not so good. Maybe they give the baby to carla.

----------


## mariba

> I do hope they don't go on the abortion route.  So many times over and over again that is thought of.  As soon as anyone is pregnant!  Surely it shouldn't be taken so lightly?


Do you really think that having abortion in any circumstances - but especially at the age of 12-13- would be easy??? At that age, definitely the right decision.
Usually abortion is the first thought anyway when someone is having unwanted pregnancy. I just hope they actually go with it in Faye's case.

----------

Perdita (21-06-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe they give the baby to carla.


I can't see Carla wanting any other baby apart from her own.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Do you really think that having abortion in any circumstances - but especially at the age of 12-13- would be easy??? At that age, definitely the right decision.
> Usually abortion is the first thought anyway when someone is having unwanted pregnancy. I just hope they actually go with it in Faye's case.


No, I would never think it's easy.  It shouldn't be.  I meant the soaps take abortion lightly.  It even came up with Carla!  Then when she wanted the baby she lost it.  They always seem to go down that route.  They just don't give people time to get used to the idea of being pregnant before they make for the clinic.  I don't think abortion should be the first thought anyway, and hope they don't do this.  Faye could live to regret it.

----------


## swmc66

I think this is a very sensitive topic and people will have strong views on it particularly when it impacts on a 12 year old. Abortion is not an easy option but agree it seems to pop up a lot in soaps.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (21-06-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I think this is a very sensitive topic and people will have strong views on it particularly when it impacts on a 12 year old. Abortion is not an easy option but agree it seems to pop up a lot in soaps.


Far too often.

----------


## Dazzle

> I think this is a very sensitive topic and people will have strong views on it particularly when it impacts on a 12 year old. Abortion is not an easy option but agree it seems to pop up a lot in soaps.


To be fair though, most of them can't go through with the abortion in the end.  Soaps always wring the maximum amount of drama from every situation, so for every unplanned pregnancy an abortion has to be considered to up the ante.  It's not usually shown as an easy decision, although the long-term consequences of having an abortion aren't very often shown (although this is true of most situations in soaps).

I had an unplanned pregnancy as a teenager (a lot older than Faye though!) and didn't contemplate an abortion, but it's the advice I got from all sides.  So I think it's realistic that it is people's first thought in the majority of these cases.

----------

lizann (21-06-2014), swmc66 (22-06-2014)

----------


## lizann

> I think they will abort. Gail let Sarah make her own mind up in the end but doubt if Anna, Owen and Tim will let faye have that option. Faye probably wont want to have the baby as well as her upbringing not so good. Maybe they give the baby to carla.


i could see anna being against abortion

----------


## lizann

> I think they will abort. Gail let Sarah make her own mind up in the end but doubt if Anna, Owen and Tim will let faye have that option. Faye probably wont want to have the baby as well as her upbringing not so good. Maybe they give the baby to carla.


i could see anna being against abortion

----------


## Katy

It would be nice for once if someone had a baby in a soap that actually wanted one!

----------

Dazzle (29-06-2014), tammyy2j (29-06-2014)

----------


## mariba

> It would be nice for once if someone had a baby in a soap that actually wanted one!


But I hope it won't be Faye!

----------


## mariba

> It would be nice for once if someone had a baby in a soap that actually wanted one!


But I hope it won't be Faye!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Craig Tinker will be Faye Windass's first confidant when the troubled schoolgirl discovers that she is pregnant.

The ITV soap has already filmed the emotional scenes which see Faye (Ellie Leach) discover that she is expecting a baby at the age of just 12.

Faye's storyline begins on screen within the next few weeks when she faces cruel taunts at school regarding her weight.

When Faye confides in Beth's son Craig (Colson Smith) about how she feels insecure over her appearance following the bullying, he suggests that she could be pregnant.

With Faye forced to admit that it is a possibility, she takes a pregnancy test and is stunned when the result comes out positive.

Anna overhears Faye and Craig arguing
Â© ITV
Faye and Craig

Viewers will discover that Faye is already several months pregnant, but the father is not a character currently in the show. While fans weren't aware of it at the time, Faye made a terrible mistake by sleeping with a boy while out at a party with friends last year.

How long it takes before Faye confides in her family remains to be seen, but her shock news will naturally mark the beginning of a huge new storyline for the Windasses.

----------

lizann (13-01-2015), swmc66 (13-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

so craig isn't the father

----------

maidmarian (13-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> so craig isn't the father


.

No - thank goodness- hes a lot
brighter than he can seem.

I suppose its nice Faye has got a friend
tho.not keen on.actress.
It would have limited Craigs  character
if he had been father and I think he
should develop quite interestingly
over next few years!

----------


## maidmarian

> so craig isn't the father


.

No - thank goodness- hes a lot
brighter than he can seem.

I suppose its nice Faye has got a friend
tho.not keen on.actress.
It would have limited Craigs  character
if he had been father and I think he
should develop quite interestingly
over next few years!

----------


## swmc66

Anna will probably blame him as usual as she did when she was getting nasty messages from people and being bullied. I will like Graig even more after this storyline. He is a lovely character.

----------

Cheetah (15-01-2015), Dazzle (14-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Faye's pregnancy plot in Coronation Street will be tastefully handled, according to producer Stuart Blackburn.

Blackburn said that he worked closely with the Faye's real life parents, the police and social services to ensure the story was treated with dignity.

Anna is concerned as she watches the exchange
Â© ITV

In an interview with The Sun Magazine, he said: "If Ellie's parents thought they didn't want her to do this, we wouldn't have done it.

"But they knew we'd treat it with taste and dignity, and we won't show anything indecent. We've been working with the police and social services.

"Ellie knows how big a story this is and she's grateful and excited. We're careful with the hours we use her and there's a tutor and chaperone with her at all times."

The soap has tackled underage pregnancy before, when Sarah-Louise Platt gave birth to daughter Bethany in 2000.

Faye snaps at Craig
Â© ITV

"What's different this time is that with Sarah Lou, after the initial shock, in some respects life went back to normal for her," says Stuart.

"With Faye, I think that won't happen. Young girls can come through it and become good parents, but it's devastating. 

"There's the effect on the rest of your family, and at school, kids can be incredibly cruel."

Blackburn revealed that the schoolgirl's dad will fall in love with the baby and will be more involved in the child's life than he was with Faye.

He also said that the story wouldn't be rushed: "But we've put them all through the mill, so when I look ahead to perhaps a year from now, I'd like to be thinking that the bulk of that family has got a bit of hope and optimism."

----------


## swmc66

Glad Tim plays a main role in supporting the new baby

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2015)

----------


## Kim

Shame Ellie's parents didn't veto this. It sounds a terrible plot to me. I've never been a fan of teen pregnancies and we've only just had Cindy's in EastEnders.

Looking forward to Sally's reaction but that's it.

Craig couldn't have been the father or he'd have been facing charges, as he's 16 I think. He doesn't seem that much older than Faye, but unfortunately it's what happens when there aren't many kids in the show - they're just thrown together at will. I'd sooner see Craig as a father than Faye as a mother  :Sad: 

I presume Faye will resent the fact that Tim is involved with the baby when he wasn't with her.

----------

maidmarian (08-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Shame Ellie's parents didn't veto this. It sounds a terrible plot to me. I've never been a fan of teen pregnancies and we've only just had Cindy's in EastEnders.
> 
> Looking forward to Sally's reaction but that's it.
> 
> Craig couldn't have been the father or he'd have been facing charges, as he's 16 I think. He doesn't seem that much older than Faye, but unfortunately it's what happens when there aren't many kids in the show - they're just thrown together at will. I'd sooner see Craig as a father than Faye as a mother 
> 
> I presume Faye will resent the fact that Tim is involved with the baby when he wasn't with her.


I think your points are very valid.Tho pregnancies still
occurring in 12-13 yr olds - they are reducing so it
would have been good to have a more positive storyline
for Faye. 
The character does seem even younger than her age
so.may really struggle with the part now. And may
resent Tim as you suggest.Hes likeable now but
started off with hints of being a possible paedo-
but changed almost overnight when other possibilities
occured to soap management.
The producer has said they have taken every care
with story and I can believe that regarding hours
worked/education etc.
But care also means taking into account age 
personality, ability to withstand strain, health
and financial matters.
He says parents are happy about the storyline
but wonder how much independant( outside
their family and the soap staff) advice they have had
about the effects this could have on a very young
person.?

----------


## Katy

I dont know what I think, I do agree that there are less young pregnancies but they do still exist. 

Im looking forward to the family reactions...especially Sally! It is good that Faye has a family support unit around her now. I like Craig is getting more screen time. I like him as a character.

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I hated the idea of this storyline at first and still wish it wasn't being done, mainly as it gives more screentime to the unlikable Windasses/Armstrongs.

However, nothing's going to stop it happening now so I'm trying to feel more positive about it - especially as it seems Tim (and probably Sally) will be heavily involved.  Tim wasn't there for Faye growing up so it'd be nice to see him making amends for that now by being supportive of her and the baby.  

I know there was fan speculation that he might be a paedophile when he first came to the cobbles but I don't think that was ever the intention of the writers.  He's a decent man at heart in my opinion.

----------

Glen1 (09-02-2015), maidmarian (09-02-2015), parkerman (08-02-2015), swmc66 (09-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I dont know what I think, I do agree that there are less young pregnancies but they do still exist. 
> 
> Im looking forward to the family reactions...especially Sally! It is good that Faye has a family support unit around her now. I like Craig is getting more screen time. I like him as a character.


Im.not sure she does have a family support
group. Anna is quite dreadful and Faye very
nervous abt her finding out. She will make
situation worse.
Tim.is very likeable but an unknown quantity
when it comes to responsobility.
Owen & Katy are leaving.Gary can be ok
but erratic. So theres Craig - a great character!
 Sally might be a  surprise.

I just hope that any real-life girl in Fayes
situation has a better "family" and the
actress playing Faye gets better support
than seems likely.

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2015), Glen1 (09-02-2015), mariba (10-02-2015), swmc66 (09-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

duplu

----------


## swmc66

I think Sally will be fine after the initial shock ...she will get on and support Tim. Anna will make everyones life a misery as she is miserable by nature.

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2015), Glen1 (09-02-2015), lizann (09-02-2015), maidmarian (09-02-2015), mariba (10-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I hated the idea of this storyline at first and still wish it wasn't being done, mainly as it gives more screentime to the unlikable Windasses/Armstrongs.
> 
> However, nothing's going to stop it happening now so I'm trying to feel more positive about it - especially as it seems Tim (and probably Sally) will be heavily involved.  Tim wasn't there for Faye growing up so it'd be nice to see him making amends for that now by being supportive of her and the baby.  
> 
> I know there was fan speculation that he might be a paedophile when he first came to the cobbles but I don't think that was ever the intention of the writers.  He's a decent man at heart in my opinion.


I think there were some scenes early on.between
Tim & Faye that could be misconstrued-if you
wished.
I think Sally will probably be a surprise and
will back ( and push Tim).He is very likeable
and means well- but never really had responsibilty
for others. Doesnt mean he cant do it tho!!

Faye has had a very poor start in life and
one poster mentioned possibility of Faye
becoming resentful of Tims time with baby.
I hope not  but the story is going to
take abt year to reach some sort of positive
outcome( per producer) so will no doubt
have dramas that wouldnt occur in real-
life( at least not so many).
A.lot depends on how some of actors play
their parts. Thats always important but
more so in a story like this.

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2015), Glen1 (14-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I hated the idea of this storyline at first and still wish it wasn't being done, mainly as it gives more screentime to the unlikable Windasses/Armstrongs.
> 
> However, nothing's going to stop it happening now so I'm trying to feel more positive about it - especially as it seems Tim (and probably Sally) will be heavily involved.  Tim wasn't there for Faye growing up so it'd be nice to see him making amends for that now by being supportive of her and the baby.  
> 
> I know there was fan speculation that he might be a paedophile when he first came to the cobbles but I don't think that was ever the intention of the writers.  He's a decent man at heart in my opinion.


I think there were some scenes early on.between
Tim & Faye that could be misconstrued-if you
wished.
I think Sally will probably be a surprise and
will back ( and push Tim).He is very likeable
and means well- but never really had responsibilty
for others. Doesnt mean he cant do it tho!!

Faye has had a very poor start in life and
one poster mentioned possibility of Faye
becoming resentful of Tims time with baby.
I hope not  but the story is going to
take abt year to reach some sort of positive
outcome( per producer) so will no doubt
have dramas that wouldnt occur in real-
life( at least not so many).
A.lot depends on how some of actors play
their parts. Thats always important but
more so in a story like this.

----------


## lizann

> I think Sally will be fine after the initial shock ...she will get on and support Tim. Anna will make everyones life a misery as she is miserable by nature.


anna will blame everyone 

is faye 7 mths gone?

----------


## lizann

> I think Sally will be fine after the initial shock ...she will get on and support Tim. Anna will make everyones life a misery as she is miserable by nature.


anna will blame everyone 

is faye 7 mths gone?

----------


## Dazzle

> is faye 7 mths gone?


That's what I've heard.  This story's been a long time in the planning as Faye came back from a party crying months ago.  She wouldn't tell anyone what was the matter.  I wondered at the time if that was when she got pregnant.

----------


## mariba

Why couldn't she have had an abortion? Or maybe give the baby for adoption? 12 is just too young...I would have found that type of storyline more interesting..
And where did she get pregnant at the first place?? I know how babies are made (  :Big Grin:  ! ) - it's just that we haven't seen Faye with boys or anything..only with Graig, and they are only friends.
Surely 12 year old would know they are pregnant?? Must feel baby kicking as well. I have a 12 yr old daughter myself, and no matter how innocent she may still seem, they do know more than we parents realize. They've made Faye look bit simple..

----------


## mariba

Why couldn't she have had an abortion? Or maybe give the baby for adoption? 12 is just too young...I would have found that type of storyline more interesting..
And where did she get pregnant at the first place?? I know how babies are made (  :Big Grin:  ! ) - it's just that we haven't seen Faye with boys or anything..only with Graig, and they are only friends.
Surely 12 year old would know they are pregnant?? Must feel baby kicking as well. I have a 12 yr old daughter myself, and no matter how innocent she may still seem, they do know more than we parents realize. They've made Faye look bit simple..

----------


## mariba

We (viewers) should have been told more. Went unnoticed for me, that she came home crying from some party few months ago. I remember she had been drinking and Gary got into trouble as well-but nothing else..??

----------


## parkerman

> Why couldn't she have had an abortion? Or maybe give the baby for adoption? 12 is just too young...I would have found that type of storyline more interesting..
> And where did she get pregnant at the first place?? I know how babies are made (  ! ) - it's just that we haven't seen Faye with boys or anything..only with Graig, and they are only friends.
> Surely 12 year old would know they are pregnant?? Must feel baby kicking as well. I have a 12 yr old daughter myself, and no matter how innocent she may still seem, they do know more than we parents realize. They've made Faye look bit simple..


She wouldn't necessarily know she is pregnant. Not all pregnancies are the same. Some fully grown adult and mature women don't even know they are pregnant until the baby actually arrives let alone a 12 year old! Remember Sonia in Eastenders?

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Not all 12 year olds or even older kids know about how to get/avoid getting pregnant, I think Faye is quite innocent in that department. Also her periods might have been irregular still, so not an indication that something was not quite right.
And with all that has gone on the last year, the Phelan thing, Owen's bankruptcy and how it affected Anna and the whole family, I can well imagine that Faye did not have the courage to speak to Anna. Will be interesting to see what they decide to do about the baby ..

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Why couldn't she have had an abortion? Or maybe give the baby for adoption? 12 is just too young...I would have found that type of storyline more interesting..
> And where did she get pregnant at the first place?? I know how babies are made (  ! ) - it's just that we haven't seen Faye with boys or anything..only with Graig, and they are only friends.
> Surely 12 year old would know they are pregnant?? Must feel baby kicking as well. I have a 12 yr old daughter myself, and no matter how innocent she may still seem, they do know more than we parents realize. They've made Faye look bit simple..


well we dont know yet-in the proganme yet how they
deal with it-but the spoilers give it away that she will
keep the baby. I think abortion would cause too
much religious etc controversy.Also storyline wouldn't
last so long-unless it caused problems with Fayes
mental health.

Girls and women -even those who have had children
previously dont always know they are pregnant

Ive just found the whole writing/portrayal of Faye
questionable from the beginning -there seems to
be a bit of agenda abt various aspects. We don't
live in Pollyana-land and realism is needed but I
think its a bit much on one young character -
particularly with the personality/ background
as depicted.
With Sarah they fudged and rushed the issue-
having a pert 16 yr???old playing 13 yr old.
all loose ends tidied- babys father dies /his
parents give present-move away -want no more
contact.etc.
So we seem to be going from one extreme to
other.

----------


## maidmarian

> Why couldn't she have had an abortion? Or maybe give the baby for adoption? 12 is just too young...I would have found that type of storyline more interesting..
> And where did she get pregnant at the first place?? I know how babies are made (  ! ) - it's just that we haven't seen Faye with boys or anything..only with Graig, and they are only friends.
> Surely 12 year old would know they are pregnant?? Must feel baby kicking as well. I have a 12 yr old daughter myself, and no matter how innocent she may still seem, they do know more than we parents realize. They've made Faye look bit simple..


well we dont know yet-in the proganme yet how they
deal with it-but the spoilers give it away that she will
keep the baby. I think abortion would cause too
much religious etc controversy.Also storyline wouldn't
last so long-unless it caused problems with Fayes
mental health.

Girls and women -even those who have had children
previously dont always know they are pregnant

Ive just found the whole writing/portrayal of Faye
questionable from the beginning -there seems to
be a bit of agenda abt various aspects. We don't
live in Pollyana-land and realism is needed but I
think its a bit much on one young character -
particularly with the personality/ background
as depicted.
With Sarah they fudged and rushed the issue-
having a pert 16 yr???old playing 13 yr old.
all loose ends tidied- babys father dies /his
parents give present-move away -want no more
contact.etc.
So we seem to be going from one extreme to
other.

----------


## mariba

I miss character like Hailey in the storylines like this..Faye could tell her, Hailey was always very helpful.

----------


## sarah c

> well we dont know yet-in the proganme yet how they
> deal with it-but the spoilers give it away that she will
> keep the baby. I think abortion would cause too
> much religious etc controversy.
> 
> .


but at 7 months gone abortion wouldnt even have been an issue?

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2015), lizann (11-02-2015), parkerman (10-02-2015), Perdita (10-02-2015), swmc66 (10-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> but at 7 months gone abortion wouldnt even have been an issue?


The limit is 24 weeks (obviously preferable
long before that) there can be extensions
in VERY exceptional circumstances - serious
risk to Mothers mental or physical health
or baby serious disability) .Very emotive 
subject!
 Nothing is official yet in story.Faye has taken
test but not medically confirmed! And no scans 
etc to check on babys progress.
The story has been planned for some time
so if abortion was intended as option
would probably have made dates fit better
unless they went for "exceptional" reasons-
which would just too much with a young
actress??

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> but at 7 months gone abortion wouldnt even have been an issue?


The limit is 24 weeks (obviously preferable
long before that) there can be extensions
in VERY exceptional circumstances - serious
risk to Mothers mental or physical health
or baby serious disability) .Very emotive 
subject!
 Nothing is official yet in story.Faye has taken
test but not medically confirmed! And no scans 
etc to check on babys progress.
The story has been planned for some time
so if abortion was intended as option
would probably have made dates fit better
unless they went for "exceptional" reasons-
which would be just too much with a young
actress??

----------


## Dazzle

> We (viewers) should have been told more. Went unnoticed for me, that she came home crying from some party few months ago. I remember she had been drinking and Gary got into trouble as well-but nothing else..??


Yes, that was the same incident I think.  Faye was upset but wouldn't tell anyone what was wrong.

It was done that way so the viewers wouldn't notice any more than her family did.  I wouldn't have noticed myself except that the pregnancy storyline had already been announced so I connected the dots.




> Not all pregnancies are the same.


During the latter stages of my pregnancy I could feel every detail of my daughter stirring from the inside.  I could feel her position and could identify her little hands and feet moving around.  I could even feel her have hiccups from swallowing fluid.  I thought every woman experience this level of detail, so imagine my surprise when my daughter (who's very recently given birth herself) felt a lot less than I did.  She couldn't make out any detail, just generalised moving around.

Given these differences it's not surprising that some women sense even less - feelings that could be put down to gas etc if she doesn't know she's pregnant.

----------

maidmarian (10-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I was thinking that the boy involved might have told Faye he used a condom and that she trusted him without checking for herself. She'd been drinking remember and it might have been dark.  So it may not have occurred to her she's pregnant as she felt totally safe.

However, I expect the real explanation will be that she's in deep, deep denial about the whole thing.

----------

maidmarian (10-02-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Having done workshops with young people about sexual health there are a number of myths that go around it is surprising. One was that its highly unlikely you get pregnant the first time.

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Having done workshops with young people about sexual health there are a number of myths that go around it is surprising. One was that its highly unlikely you get pregnant the first time.


I'm surprised those types of myths are still so prevalent with such easy access to information now.

----------

lizann (11-02-2015), parkerman (10-02-2015), swmc66 (11-02-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Having done workshops with young people about sexual health there are a number of myths that go around it is surprising. One was that its highly unlikely you get pregnant the first time.


and dont forget you cant get pregnant of course if you do it standing up!!

----------

swmc66 (11-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> and dont forget you cant get pregnant of course if you do it standing up!!


What!? You mean that's not true?

----------

swmc66 (11-02-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> What!? You mean that's not true?


and definately never sit on a warm bus seat!!! I do know you can catch pregnancy from that!!

----------

parkerman (11-02-2015), swmc66 (11-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> and definately never sit on a warm bus seat!!! I do know you can catch pregnancy from that!!


Wow,  I have been very lucky with that one!!!  Should have at least 30 kids  :EEK!:

----------


## Perdita

> and definately never sit on a warm bus seat!!! I do know you can catch pregnancy from that!!


Wow,  I have been very lucky with that one!!!  Should have at least 30 kids  :EEK!:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Debbie Rush has spoken about the challenges dealing with Faye Windass's upcoming pregnancy plot.

Tomorrow (February 13), the schoolgirl will discover that she has gained weight because she is pregnant, after Craig Tinker (Colson Smith) encourages her to take a pregnancy test.

Faye confides in Craig about her weight gain
Â© ITV
Coronation Street spoiler video: Craig asks Faye if she is pregnant

Rush, who plays Faye's mother Anna, has praised Ellie Leach for her handling of the storyline.

"Ellie is a little star - she has really risen to the challenge of this storyline and I couldn't be prouder of her," she told the Manchester Evening News.

"She always has a big smile on her face and is a pleasure to work with. She is nothing like Faye, not at all sullen and moody, we are very close and both looking forward to all the great scenes to come when Anna finds out.

Faye feels sick with anxiety, faced with constant reminders of her own awful situation. 
Â© ITV

"It will be a huge challenge as we have known about this story for so long now but obviously nothing has been mentioned on screen so we are ready to start playing it all out now. It will be interesting to see how Faye and Anna cope with it all."

Rush also spoke about how Owen Armstrong (Ian Puleston-Davies) might react, adding: "The last thing Anna will want is hot headed Owen going off like a rocket. I don't think he will blame Anna but I pity the baby's father if Owen finds out who he is!"

Coronation Street producer Stuart Blackburn has already said that the story will be handled tastefully by working closely with the Leach's real life parents, the police and social services, to ensure the story is treated with dignity.

----------

CorrieAddict27 (13-02-2015), swmc66 (12-02-2015), tammyy2j (14-02-2015)

----------


## Kim

> Coronation Street actress Debbie Rush has spoken about the challenges dealing with Faye Windass's upcoming pregnancy plot.
> 
> Tomorrow (February 13), the schoolgirl will discover that she has gained weight because she is pregnant, after Craig Tinker (Colson Smith) encourages her to take a pregnancy test.
> 
> Faye confides in Craig about her weight gain
> 
> Â© ITV
> Coronation Street spoiler video: Craig asks Faye if she is pregnant
> 
> ...


Bad slip of the tongue, Blackburn. The Leach's real life parents  :EEK!:  Should have said The Leachs meaning Ellie's family and left it at that, or Ellie's real life parents.

Another thing I thought of as Faye is 12 is that maybe she has never had a period before, so would never have thought to take a test. You can be pregnant without ever having a period if the first egg released was fertilised. That said, I'd have thought she'd have felt some movement by now and shown some signs of knowing, even if she went into denial and told no one.

----------


## Perdita

Could be a typo from DS  or whoever released this interview,  Mr Blackburn might not have been quoted correctly ...

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2015)

----------


## patijack

Goodness me!! Faye's pregnancy is kept secret until she gives birth!

----------


## maidmarian

> Goodness me!! Faye's pregnancy is kept secret until she gives birth!


theres a dreadful rumour about who
the "midwife" who helps her is but cant 
do spoilers and hoping its not true!!

----------


## maidmarian

> Goodness me!! Faye's pregnancy is kept secret until she gives birth!


theres a dreadful rumour about who
the "midwife" who helps her is but cant 
do spoilers and hoping its not true!!

----------


## tammyy2j

> theres a dreadful rumour about who
> the "midwife" who helps her is but cant 
> do spoilers and hoping its not true!!


[ spoiler ] ............[ /spoiler ] no spaces

Faye looks pregnant in the above photo with Anna and Owen

----------

maidmarian (14-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> [ spoiler ] ............[ /spoiler ] no spaces


However this is a spoiler thread, so it's not necessary here.

----------

maidmarian (14-02-2015), tammyy2j (14-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> theres a dreadful rumour about who
> the "midwife" who helps her is but cant 
> do spoilers and hoping its not true!!


Do tell, it is Sally or is Marcus returning?

----------


## maidmarian

> Do tell, it is Sally or is Marcus returning?


hope I dont get banned!! and some people
might like it- S*p*i*!!
on one hand I think it must be made-up
on the other -sort of thing they would do.

Both yr suggestions better!

----------


## maidmarian

> Do tell, it is Sally or is Marcus returning?


hope I dont get banned!! and some people
might like it- S*p*i*!!
on one hand I think it must be made-up
on the other -sort of thing they would do.

Both yr suggestions better!

----------


## patijack

Hmmmm ? Who?

----------


## patijack

Oh I know now!

----------


## Dazzle

Are you referring to Sophie MM?  I couldn't resist googling it to see what had disgusted you so...  :Big Grin:

----------


## maidmarian

> Are you referring to Sophie MM?  I couldn't resist googling it to see what had disgusted you so...


Yes-not so much disgusted as appalled.
As said before pregnancies in 12-13yr olds
much reduced so story somewhat out of
time. However a reduction means there
are still some- so possiblity of a reasonable
story . In real life - after initial shock-
most families would rally round/ decisions
made and if the girl keeps  baby he/she
would be loved as part of that family.

However factor in Anna and that changes
things and now Sophie is involved!

The actress playing Anna has given an interview
where its obvious she thinks her character is
no problem (Its Owen "who will go off like
a rocket"- pot/ kettle). I also found her attitude
to Ellie Leach very patronising. I accept the
actress is protecting her own job- without
Faye -not much going for her - after Owen etc
keave.
Regarding Sophie -the kindest thing I can say
is I cant think of any storyline that she has
improved.I suppose her involvement is
that the actress is Fayes cousin and her presence
may give Ellie confidence.If so - should Ellie
actually be playing in the storyline??

Some posters have expressed a wish that
two gay women should have a long term
relationship and family together. If that
was to be pursued -I think they would
have to start with two new characters
to give the storyline a chance. There were
several such couples in "One born every 
minute"- so must happened quite often.

What I would like is a storyline every now
and then - where a female( or male) young
character does something positive -goes
to college/ trains for a career or has apprenticeship.
If they start out bright they then became a bit
dense.
If we must delve into the darker side of
teenage life.A new report has been published
in last couple of days to say that 4 out of 10
teenage girls say they have been physically/
sexually abused by boyfriends. There were
some short tv "ads" a couple of years ago-
about what is acceptable behaviour- but
nothing since.Its obviously a big problem
and more  relevant to current times!

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

a bit more info!!

baby born healthy - which is good news
and cuts out some more dire possibilities.

Im just hoping some of the other characters
mainly Sally- also Tim & Craig play a big enough
part to "save" the story.!

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2015), lizann (15-02-2015), swmc66 (14-02-2015)

----------


## patijack

Well it is soap/ drama! I work for social services within a hospital & yes it does happen quite often.

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2015), maidmarian (14-02-2015), swmc66 (14-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> If we must delve into the darker side of
> teenage life.A new report has been published
> in last couple of days to say that 4 out of 10
> teenage girls say they have been physically/
> sexually abused by boyfriends. There were
> some short tv "ads" a couple of years ago-
> about what is acceptable behaviour- but
> nothing since.Its obviously a big problem
> and more  relevant to current times!


That's a very good idea for a storyline.  I don't think many people are aware of this worsening problem of young women and their abusive "boyfriends".  Many girls nowadays feel they have to be submissive to men (in all ways) to keep them.  They need to be shown that women can be strong individuals who don't need to be defined by their relationships with men.

----------

maidmarian (14-02-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I thought the person with her was going to be Graig and that the baby was going to be left outside the hospital

----------


## maidmarian

> I thought the person with her was going to be Graig and that the baby was going to be left outside the hospital


in the version I read - she tells Sophie that 
she intends to.leave baby outside hospital-
but looks tho she doesnt do that.
But not specific about all the details.

----------


## maidmarian

> I thought the person with her was going to be Graig and that the baby was going to be left outside the hospital


in the version I read - she tells Sophie that 
she intends to.leave baby outside hospital-
but looks tho she doesnt do that.
But not specific about all the details.

----------

swmc66 (15-02-2015)

----------


## lizann

how far along is she now

----------


## Perdita

7 months

----------


## owenlee4me

blimey 7 months? poor Anna she has certainly had it rough lately

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street teenager Faye Windass will be left humiliated when her baby daughter Miley is brought to school in upcoming scenes.

Faye's adoptive mum Anna will be responsible for her embarrassment when she takes the newborn child along to Weatherfield High School.

Debbie Rush as Anna Windass and Ellie Leach as Faye Windass on the set of Coronation Street
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Faye tries to forget her troubles at school

Debbie Rush as Anna Windass and Ellie Leach as Faye Windass on the set of Coronation Street
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Anna arrives at Weatherfield High School

Ellie Leach and Debbie Rush, who play Faye and Anna, were spotted filming the tense scenes on location in Manchester today (March 25).

Faye is shocked when Anna arrives at the school with the baby, but the surprises continue when Anna storms off and leaves the youngster with her as her shocked classmates watch on.

The exact reasons for the dispute are unclear, but it seems that Miley's arrival will certainly cause lots of fresh tension for the Windass clan.

Debbie Rush as Anna Windass and Ellie Leach as Faye Windass on the set of Coronation Street
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Anna speaks to Faye

Debbie Rush as Anna Windass and Ellie Leach as Faye Windass on the set of Coronation Street
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Anna storms off without Miley

Faye will give birth in scenes due to air on Good Friday. Although she has so far kept her pregnancy under wraps, a desperate Faye will turn to Anna for support after she goes into labour.

Rush recently explained: "The whole thing is a complete shock - a complete, massive shock! It's awful because Faye is just a little tiny girl herself. Instantly Anna will feel like she wants to throttle Faye as any mother would, but I think that because there's another human being here now, the relationship will change. 

"Even though Faye is a little girl, she's now a little mum as well. So I think the way Anna will react is that she'll be very supportive, but she'll be at the end of her tether and we'll see a lot of difficulty for her."

----------


## swmc66

Sophie left the shop open and unattended.

----------


## Kissinger

> Sophie left the shop open and unattended.


Yes a very responsible girl, must be very trustworthy round WEatherfield,  Till would be gone anywhere else!!
 bet she will be Assistant of the year!

----------

swmc66 (04-04-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Well it was a bit of an emergency!

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2015), Ruffed_lemur (04-04-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Well it was a bit of an emergency!


Exactly!

----------


## swmc66

I am confused to how all this is Owens fault. Yes he had all that problem with Phelan and they lost everything and yes his wife came recently and that caused problems.

----------

lizann (11-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am confused to how all this is Owens fault. Yes he had all that problem with Phelan and they lost everything and yes his wife came recently and that caused problems.


Much as I dislike Owen it's not all his fault.  They all played a part in the family's misfortunes and Anna's certainly in the wrong about not listening to Faye.  I think she was just lashing out at him as people who fall out of love with each other tend to do.

----------

Perdita (12-04-2015), swmc66 (12-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Faye to make a big decisionâ about Miley's future, reveals Debbie Rush
"Anna and Tim have really been supporting Faye and they do come to realise that not every mum loves their child"
Corrie viewers have already seen teen mum Faye Windass (Ellie Leach) struggle in the wake of giving birth to daughter Miley. But now, it seems, the situation is set to reach crisis point.
âFaye makes a big decision,â actress Debbie Rush â who plays Fayeâs adoptive mum Anna â told RadioTimes.com on the red carpet at the British Soap Awards. âBoth Anna and Tim have really been supporting Faye and they do come to realise that not every mum loves their child. Between them, theyâre going to do whatâs best for the baby.â
Viewers have already seen Anna trying to get Faye to take responsibility for her newborn. But Anna will soon discover that she's fighting a losing battle.
"Faye has made it plainly obvious that she isn't very happy about the baby. The audience will know that. What we'll see now is that however much she tries to be kind, thereâs no nurturing involved whatsoever. Sheâs just not got a nurturing bone in her because sheâs only a child."
Yet despite the fact that Faye is proving to be uninterested in parenthood, Rush believes that Anna's efforts should be recognised. "Anna's tough love approach is quite good because need to show our young society that itâs not a bed of roses and theyâve got to take some responsibility. Iâm really pleased with the way it went."
As for the future for Anna, actress Rush teased that her character might become less beleaguered in the months ahead, particularly when it comes to comic scenes with sparring partner Sally Webster.
"There's more of that coming up. Weâve had three years of downtrodden Anna and Iâm really grateful for the storylines. But this might feel like a whole new role again. Itâll keep things spiced up!"

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2015), tammyy2j (17-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yet despite the fact that Faye is proving to be uninterested in parenthood, Rush believes that Anna's efforts should be recognised. "Anna's tough love approach is quite good because need to show our young society that itâs not a bed of roses and theyâve got to take some responsibility. Iâm really pleased with the way it went."


There's a big difference between tough love and being controlling and spiteful dear.  Shaming your young daughter in front of her friends will encourage resentment not responsibility!   :Angry:

----------

chartreuse (18-05-2015), maidmarian (17-05-2015), mariba (18-05-2015), parkerman (18-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> There's a big difference between tough love and being controlling and spiteful dear.  Shaming your young daughter in front of her friends will encourage resentment not responsibility!


Exactly!!
To do it to any child would be horrendous-
to do it a girl with previous history of neglect
and abuse and lack of stability is doubly so.

Annas portrayal is insulting to those fosterers
who give stability to children from troubled
backgrounds and also to fostering staff on
councils etc who I am sure would have
monitored the progression from fostering
to adoption more thoroughly.

----------

chartreuse (18-05-2015), Dazzle (17-05-2015), Glen1 (20-05-2015), mariba (18-05-2015), parkerman (18-05-2015), Perdita (18-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## mariba

Actually quite disturbing what the actress Debbie Rush thinks of her character..I'm totally shocked that she thinks her behaviour towards Faye is 'tough  love' and not abuse! 
I have a 12 year old daughter myself and the thought that I would in any circumstances go to her school and embarrass her in front of her friends!! - is just so awful! Remember too what she said, that 'Faye you should have thought about that before dropping down your knickers at the ice rink!' Just terrible...Anna is just mad! She didn't think of Faye at all-she's impulsive, crazy bitch, that's all. If she can't cope, she can ask for help from social services and give the baby for fostering or let Sally&Tim take over. Tim is far better dad than the mother Anna has never been.

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2015), Glen1 (20-05-2015), maidmarian (18-05-2015), parkerman (18-05-2015)

----------


## mariba

Actually quite disturbing what the actress Debbie Rush thinks of her character..I'm totally shocked that she thinks Anna's behaviour towards Faye is 'tough  love' and not abuse! 
I have a 12 year old daughter myself and the thought that I would in any circumstances go to her school and embarrass her in front of her friends!! - is just so awful! Remember too what she said, that 'Faye you should have thought about that before dropping down your knickers at the ice rink!' Just terrible...Anna is just mad! She didn't think of Faye at all-she's impulsive, crazy bitch, that's all. If she can't cope, she can ask for help from social services and give the baby for fostering or let Sally&Tim take over. Tim is far better dad than the mother Anna has never been.

----------


## maidmarian

> Actually quite disturbing what the actress Debbie Rush thinks of her character..I'm totally shocked that she thinks her behaviour towards Faye is 'tough  love' and not abuse! 
> I have a 12 year old daughter myself and the thought that I would in any circumstances go to her school and embarrass her in front of her friends!! - is just so awful! Remember too what she said, that 'Faye you should have thought about that before dropping down your knickers at the ice rink!' Just terrible...Anna is just mad! She didn't think of Faye at all-she's impulsive, crazy bitch, that's all. If she can't cope, she can ask for help from social services and give the baby for fostering or let Sally&Tim take over. Tim is far better dad than the mother Anna has never been.


The comments from.actress are appalling and
inexcusable!.
Its possible that if she continues in this vein
in public -she could receive a real life visit
from Social Services concerned about the
welfare of her own children. As has happened
to Katie Hopkins after her twitter comments.

Its one thing publicising a show you are in-
and quite another to infer you would treat
your own children as an unbalanced soap
character treats her fictional adopted child.

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2015), Glen1 (20-05-2015), mariba (18-05-2015), parkerman (18-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Actually quite disturbing what the actress Debbie Rush thinks of her character..I'm totally shocked that she thinks her behaviour towards Faye is 'tough  love' and not abuse! 
> I have a 12 year old daughter myself and the thought that I would in any circumstances go to her school and embarrass her in front of her friends!! - is just so awful! Remember too what she said, that 'Faye you should have thought about that before dropping down your knickers at the ice rink!' Just terrible...Anna is just mad! She didn't think of Faye at all-she's impulsive, crazy bitch, that's all. If she can't cope, she can ask for help from social services and give the baby for fostering or let Sally&Tim take over. Tim is far better dad than the mother Anna has never been.


The comments from.actress are appalling and
inexcusable!.
Its possible that if she continues in this vein
in public -she could receive a real life visit
from Social Services concerned about the
welfare of her own children. As has happened
to Katie Hopkins after her twitter comments.

Its one thing publicising a show you are in-
and quite another to infer you would treat
your own children as an unbalanced soap
character treats her fictional adopted child.

----------


## owenlee4me

HOw much do you bet, that FAye gives up her daughter and Anna becomes "Mum" (same story in EE!!!)
Would be good thou, if Miley went to live with it's Dad, one in the eye for Men!!

----------


## lizann

did faye and baby move in with tim and sally

----------


## Dazzle

> did faye and baby move in with tim and sally


I think it's just temporary to give poor hard-done-by Anna a break.

----------


## Dazzle

deleted

----------


## swmc66

Anna is a pain. How annoying is she taking over Sally's place

----------

Dazzle (19-05-2015), Glen1 (20-05-2015), lizann (19-05-2015), mariba (19-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Anna is a pain. How annoying is she taking over Sally's place


Very true, but at least it gave Sally some funny material.  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (20-05-2015), parkerman (19-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I thought Anna was having a break from Faye and baby but it feels as she has moved in too. The actress who plays her thinks her character is good. She must have a funny concept of life.
I like Sally with anyone but Anna. The less i see of Anna the better.

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2015), maidmarian (19-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I thought Anna was having a break from Faye and baby but it feels as she has moved in too. The actress who plays her thinks her character is good. She must have a funny concept of life.
I like Sally with anyone but Anna. The less i see of Anna the better.

----------

lizann (19-05-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> HOw much do you bet, that FAye gives up her daughter and Anna becomes "Mum" (same story in EE!!!)
> Would be good thou, if Miley went to live with it's Dad, one in the eye for Men!!


I think that would be quite good actually!

----------


## maidmarian

> I think that would be quite good actually!


Which bit RL?

Hope Anna is never entrusted with fostering
again.
But wouldng mind if Baby Miley goes to
live with Tim(and Sally)

----------

Glen1 (20-05-2015), mariba (20-05-2015), swmc66 (12-03-2017)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Which bit RL?
> 
> Hope Anna is never entrusted with fostering
> again.
> But wouldng mind if Baby Miley goes to
> live with Tim(and Sally)


Both, but particularly Miley going to live with Tim and Sally.  Tim's great with her!

----------

maidmarian (20-05-2015), swmc66 (12-03-2017)

----------


## swmc66

I think the most unpopular character in corrie is Anna right now. I don't know how they can change that. Miley is better off with the Jacksons if they will have her. Jackson may not want the long term responsibility either.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street: Faye is "relieved" as Miley leaves

Expect plenty of emotion in next weekâs Coronation Street as Faye Windass prepares to say goodbye to her daughter.
The teenager has been struggling to bond with her daughter ever since she was born and that feeling intensifies as her family arrange Mileyâs christening.
During the service itâs obvious that Faye has no interest whatsoever as she plays on her phone, while Tim is overcome with emotion as he gives a reading.
With the pressure becoming unbearable for Faye she runs out so Tim calls off the christening for the sake of Faye and Mileyâs well being.
Whilst heâs breaking the news to the congregation, Jacksonâs parents approach Tim, suggesting it may be better if Miley were to live with them.
Tim informs Anna of Josie and Griegâs offer and persuades her to go and speak with them, when they assure her theyâd take good care of Miley.
As Faye contemplates the prospect of Miley moving to the Hodgesâ, Izzy pays her a visit to point out sheâll regret it.
Anna, Tim, Faye, Craig, Gary and Alya attempt an emotional goodbye to Miley. But when Josie arrives will Faye be able to let Miley go?
Debbie Rush, who plays Anna, says thereâs an obvious sense of relief that comes from Faye.
She said: "Izzy tries to make Faye change her mind and tells her she might regret handing Miley over.
âBut Faye is quite strong. Tim and Anna gave her the choice and said it was her decision and Faye knows sheâs made the right one. âI think she might have a sense of the pressure lifting from her shoulders.â

----------

maidmarian (18-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

THIS WEEK!! Faye comes face to face with her baby daughter Miley and Miley's dad, Jackson

----------


## swmc66

Nice that the young father has bonded with his baby

----------

lizann (18-03-2017), Ruffed_lemur (12-03-2017)

----------


## hward

How long now until she decides she wants the kid back, or at least more involvement?

----------


## swmc66

This story line and faye bores me means more of Anna

----------


## mariba

I agree. And she was terribly rude again to this Fayes boyfriend. He's expelled maybe, but the way she spoke to him was so insulting. Faye hasn't exactly been an angel herself and neither have Izzy (where is she?) or Gary. So should just shut up.

----------

swmc66 (15-03-2017)

----------


## lizann

> How long now until she decides she wants the kid back, or at least more involvement?


 jackson looks to be a good dad, hope faye or anna don't get miley back

----------

hward (18-03-2017), Perdita (18-03-2017), Ruffed_lemur (18-03-2017), tammyy2j (19-03-2017)

----------


## lizann

what age is she to leave her mam anna

----------


## Perdita

> what age is she to leave her mam anna


15

----------


## lizann

> 15


 so no one has contacted social services yet, she should be living with anna in her care and not izzy and gary

----------

parkerman (21-06-2017), Perdita (21-06-2017), swmc66 (22-06-2017), tammyy2j (24-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

http://metro.co.uk/2017/09/08/corona...ndass-6910837/

Drug death horror for Faye Windass?


With her mother leaving the cobbles .. this could happen and be the reason for Anna to leave????  :Ponder:

----------


## lizann

is it possible the actress is getting worse with her acting and more immature

----------


## lizann

is faye really ungrateful and heartless or believes and loves anna and will bring down king pat phelan

----------


## tammyy2j

> so no one has contacted social services yet, she should be living with anna in her care and not izzy and gary


She is 15 and now living with Eileen  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Perdita

> so no one has contacted social services yet, she should be living with anna in her care and not izzy and gary


She is now staying with Eileen and Phelan when she really should be with Tim and Sally .. her father and stepmother

----------


## swmc66

i have to look up how old she is. I don't know why she does not have any nice side at all. She has a lovely father. I know he was not there for her earlier but he has been around for a number of years. Kids who have been in care are looked after in some way until their early 20s.

----------


## swmc66

It does say she is 15 on the internet. I have given up in the holes in all their stories

----------

parkerman (01-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street airs a brand new setback for Pat Phelan next week as Faye Windass finally sees his true colours.

Phelan (Connor McIntyre) has managed to trick Faye into turning against her own mother Anna, but his luck runs out when the teenager realises who the villain of the piece really is.

Corrie's brand new story twist kicks off when Anna (Debbie Rush) collapses in prison and is taken to hospital.

Having lost hope that she'll ever prove her innocence, Anna decides this is her opportunity to flee. Taking a massive risk, she hastily puts on an overcoat and heads straight for an open door.


Anna Windass and Kevin Webster at the hospital in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Against the odds, Anna does manage to make her escape and word soon reaches the Street that she's gone on the run.

When Phelan hears the bombshell news, he knows how bad it looks for Anna and is unable to contain the look of glee on his face.

Eagle-eyed Faye notices Phelan's slip-up and when she confronts him, she finally sees him for who he really is.

Faye then seeks support from her boyfriend Seb Franklin as she reveals that Anna was right all along, but is bitterly disappointed when he backs Phelan over her.

After dumping Seb for his bad decision, can Faye find any way to make up for her own lack of loyalty to Anna?



Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (04-12-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Still do not like her

----------


## lizann

she was the one who called the police on her mam, take some blame

----------

tammyy2j (25-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> she was the one who called the police on her mam, take some blame


She is 15 years old, had a tough time and was influenced by Mr Phelan, if not direct, then through Seb and she has said how sorry she was .. we all make mistakes at times, especially when young ..

----------

parkerman (25-01-2018), tammyy2j (25-01-2018)

----------


## lizann

> She is 15 years old, had a tough time and was influenced by Mr Phelan, if not direct, then through Seb and she has said how sorry she was .. we all make mistakes at times, especially when young ..


still find her a brat at times 

where is gary living, with izzy?

----------

tammyy2j (25-01-2018)

----------


## swmc66

All she cares about is Seb. He is not even her boyfriend now. Not once has she shown concern about her mum

----------

tammyy2j (25-01-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> All she cares about is Seb. He is not even her boyfriend now. Not once has she shown concern about her mum


Yes I was annoyed that it is Seb she was only worried about last night not Anna 

Does Faye know it was Sally who called social services on Seb's mother?

----------


## Perdita

> Yes I was annoyed that it is Seb she was only worried about last night not Anna 
> 
> *Does Faye know it was Sally who called social services on Seb's mother?*


*
*
Yes, both Seb and Faye know

----------

tammyy2j (25-01-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Tim takes Faye away for a bit

----------


## tammyy2j

Is she away with Tim's father?

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street star Mikey North has confirmed that Faye Windass isn't leaving the show, despite hints of a shock exit on Friday night.

The show's latest episode saw Faye (Ellie Leach) make plans to leave the cobbles with her mum Anna, who invited the teen to join her as she started a new life in Durham.

Following her release from jail and killing Pat Phelan, a shaken Anna decided that she wouldn't be staying in Weatherfield as the area held too many bad memories for her.

Much to the disappointment of Faye's dad Tim Metcalfe and her boyfriend Seb Franklin, the schoolgirl decided to go and stay with Anna.

Mikey, who plays Gary Windass, has now cleared up any confusion by revealing that Faye won't be gone for good.

Speaking at a Corrie press day, Mikey told us: "Ellie's back. Faye just goes to visit her mum and stays with her."

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...indass-future/

----------


## swmc66

Oh no she is coming back! Her and her brother are disaster zones

----------


## lizann

i forgot about her until michelle had her running the bistro, so when did faye leave school, start work there and is she living with tim and sally?

----------


## lizann

Faye Windass (Ellie Leach) has been feeling rotten since conniving Ray Crosby (Mark Frost) charmed and manipulated her for his own gains in Coronation Street and she slept with him in a hotel room after he lured her into a trap. Since discovering the truth about Ray, Faye ended up being threatened but he once again manages to get under skin. However when she tries to evade his sleazy moves, things turn extremely serious and she is under attack, with Ray clearly intending to rape her in terrifying scenes. Lights are out after one of Ray?s cranes has lost control and smashed into a substation and with Ray seething that his plan to obliterate the street has been halted, he has a lot of rage


Read more: https://metro.co.uk/2020/11/28/coron...51?ito=cbshare

----------

Ruffed_lemur (01-12-2020), swmc66 (29-11-2020), tammyy2j (29-11-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

When did Faye sleep with Ray?

----------


## parkerman

> When did Faye sleep with Ray?


Next week,

----------


## lizann

surely she'd get another waitressing job without resorting to that or does she like ray

----------


## Perdita

> surely she'd get another waitressing job without resorting to that or does she like ray


Where? Roy does not need more staff, you can only work on Coronation Street unless you are a nurse and it was not waitressing she did ... she is or was a trainee manager ;)

----------

parkerman (03-12-2020)

----------


## lizann

> Where? Roy does not need more staff, you can only work on Coronation Street unless you are a nurse and it was not waitressing she did ... she is or was a trainee manager ;)


as usual no one works away from the street but there is a costa and supermarket close too plenty other places even to train as a manager

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Faye Windass has made a huge confession over Adam Barlow's attack.

The ITV soap's New Year's Eve episode saw Faye come clean with her brother Gary and his wife Maria Connor, admitting that she was responsible for Adam's brush with death.

Faye knocked Adam out at the Bistro in a case of mistaken identity, believing that he was evil Ray Crosby. She has been hiding her guilt ever since, but revealed the truth when Maria accused Gary of being the culprit.

Digital Spy and other media recently caught up with Ellie Leach, who plays Faye, for her reaction to the bombshell storyline twist.

When did you find out about this twist and how did you react?

"I had a meeting with Corrie's producer Iain MacLeod in August. I don't feel like I've really had a big storyline since Faye's pregnancy a few years ago, so it was great to have a storyline like this ? with twists and turns ? and to be involved so much. I was so excited to get my teeth into it."

Can you explain what led to Faye attacking Adam by mistake?

"It was the anger from what Ray had tried to do in the Bistro. She told him 'no' and he wouldn't listen to her. She'd heard from people like Abi and Craig ? who were all warning her to stay away from him ? and she didn't listen.

"So I think it's the anger of that as well. She's mad at herself because she should have listened when people warned her about him."

Now that Corrie fans know about Faye's guilt, how long can it stay secret in Weatherfield?

"As long as she can keep a lid on it, really. I think Faye is definitely at breaking point. She has got such a huge weight on her shoulders and she doesn't know what to do. She's struggling because she wants to tell people, but if she does tell people, she thinks they won't believe her."

Faye has chosen to confide in Gary. Do you think that says a lot about the strong relationship between them?

"Yeah, definitely. I think throughout all of the years that Faye has been on the street, Gary is the only person who has actually been there for her throughout. Obviously her dad Tim came into the show a few years after she joined. So the only person she's had throughout is Gary.

"Obviously Gary is so angry with Ray. At first he was angry with Faye, because he thought: 'How could she be so stupid to believe a man like Ray?' But then he feels sorry for her, especially that she felt she couldn't speak out. I think she does really trust Gary with her life."

How far would Gary go to protect Faye?

"I think Gary would do anything for her, I genuinely do. Before the Windass family adopted Faye, he didn't have that relationship with anyone. Now that he's got it and it's been there for a few years, she is part of his family and part of his life, even though she is adopted. She is his sister so I think he'd literally go to the ends of the earth for her."

Does Faye feel genuinely guilty?

"I think Faye feels genuinely guilty about the mistaken identity aspect. If it was Ray who she attacked, I don't think she'd be feeling as guilty. Obviously it's wasn't her intention to go in there and be like: 'I'm going to whack you over the head!'

"But all of her anger built up. She wanted to show Ray that she wasn't scared of him. It just so happened that it was Adam rather than him. Faye does feel guilty and she also feels bad for bringing Gary into the situation.

"It also looks worse because of the relationship between Adam and Gary. It's making it look like Gary has done it, but Faye knows that he didn't and it's all on her shoulders. I think the genuine guilt is there, but it's more for bringing Gary into the situation than for the attack itself."

Would Faye trust her dad Tim with the truth at some point? She must be worried about how he'd react.

"Yeah, definitely. I think Tim can tell that there's something not right. He's pestering Faye and nagging her to see if she knows anything about what happened. So I think it could all get too much for her and she eventually will tell him what's happened and why she has been the way she is.

"Faye can see that Tim knows there's something wrong. She feels like, even though she has told Gary, she's still got this massive weight on her shoulders and needs to come clean."

This could be classed as attempted murder. Could this lead to Faye leaving the Street?

"I hope not! If Faye did go to the police and felt like that was the right thing to do, it is a serious crime and you do time for things like that. But if Faye does go to the police and tells them what happened, and then ends up going to prison, I hope that it's not forever!"

Will Faye keep Craig in the friend zone forever?

"I don't think Craig is forever friend zoned. Before all of this happened, there was a little hint of something ? a little romance. I think Faye doesn't want to tell him what's been going on because she feels so upset.

"Faye knows, deep down, that Craig has always had feelings for her and maybe that hasn't been reciprocated by her over the years. She feels bad, because Craig is so nice and she's not really had that before. Faye has never really had someone that treated her with the respect that he does."

How have you felt about exploring Faye growing up over the past year?

"I love playing Faye and I love my job. It's been so nice over the last year, because when I started, I was a child and the character was a child. Now we have this storyline that matures Faye and brings her into adulthood.

"I think it's been great to have this transition of Faye being in school, then college and then going to work at the Bistro. Before all of the Ray stuff, she liked working there.

"It was good to build her career up, but things still don't come without their problems for her. She doesn't have an easy life."

Could Faye settle down with a nice boy like Craig once this is all over?

"Oh, I hope she settles down with a nice boy like Craig, he's so cute! But I think Faye does have an eye for a bad boy. Hopefully this makes her realise that they're not all good guys, they do turn out to be bad and the only good guy is Craig!"

How are you spending New Year?

"Well, what can we do to celebrate? I'll probably just be at home with my family and we'll have Corrie on. I'll just have a chilled one. Usually I like to go away with my boyfriend but obviously we can't do that this year, so I think it'll probably be a quiet one."

Coronation Street continues on New Year's Day at 8pm on ITV.


Digital Spy

----------

parkerman (01-01-2021)

----------


## lizann

preggers by ray?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street has confirmed that Faye Windass and Ray Crosby will both be back on our screens next week. The soap revisits a big storyline from last year as Tim Metcalfe pays a visit to Faye in jail.
Faye has been absent from Corrie since April, when she received a three-year sentence for attacking Adam in a case of mistaken identity.
Next week, Tim goes to see his daughter and becomes concerned that she isn't coping well behind bars.  Tim later tells Sally how worried he is. Sally then shares this with Debbie in a rubbish game of Chinese Whispers.
Sally wonders whether it might be worth paying a visit to Ray in prison to see whether he'll confess to sexually assaulting Faye last year.
Faye only ever attacked Adam because she believed he was Ray, but has never been able to prove this in court.
Debbie decides to take matters into her own hands by visiting Ray in jail.
Debbie warns Ray that unless he pleads guilty to sexually assaulting Faye, she'll report him to the police for the death of Johnny Connor instead.
Ray is concerned when Debbie points out that she knows all about how he paid Colin to create the sinkhole in the Platts' garden, starting the chain of events that led to Johnny's tragic fate.
Debbie says that Ray has until the end of the day to choose between a sentence for sexual assault or manslaughter.
Will Ray take notice of Debbie's warning?

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...indass-future/


Coronation Street star Ellie Leach is set to continue on the soap as Faye Windass, it has emerged.

Ellie's character is currently at the centre of a dramatic storyline, after she fatally hit elderly man Ted with a car while driving Emma Brooker (played by departing star Alexandra Mardell).

It is now being reported by The Sun that the actress has signed a new contract with the soap, meaning she will be there for at least another year.

Faye recently returned to the cobbles following a six-month term in jail for mistakenly attacking Adam Barlow (Sam Robertson).

Speaking recently about her time away from the show, Ellie admitted to Digital Spy and other media that she couldn't wait to get back.

"When I came back, everyone was like, 'Oh, what have you been doing?' And I was like, 'Nothing'. It was the most boring six months," she said. "I couldn't wait to get back to work.

"But when I came back, because I've been off for so long, there were new people and I felt so nervous. I've never been off that long before. I've been there like 11 years and I've never had that much time off."

Revealing she had nerves about returning, Ellie explained that she turned to co-star Colson Smith ? aka Craig Tinker.

"I remember the first day back I rang Colson in the car park at work and I was like, 'I don't think I can go in. I'm so nervous' and I got dead anxious," the star continued.

"But obviously as soon as I stepped through the door everyone was like, 'Oh my god, I have not seen you for ages, how are you?!'.

"So it was lovely to be back. But honestly while I was off, I did nothing. I would have liked to have gone away but obviously with the travel restrictions it just meant that I couldn't, which was quite sad, but I'm sure there'll be times I can go away soon."

----------


## lizann

very early menopause for faye

----------

